# Police officer suicide prevention seminar



## Rock (Mar 20, 2005)

Suicide prevention seminar challenges stigma of police officers seeking help

http://www.theday.com/article/20110811/NWS04/308119296/1018

Selfish act that only puts the pain with the family. Taboo topic in the ranks.....


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Rock said:


> Taboo topic in the ranks....


Agreed. If only it weren't that way. Lost a couple of buddies to it over the years. No indications. In an instant they were just gone.


----------



## Inspector71 (Sep 30, 2007)

Most of the time the indicators are there...just not always clear or obvious. We dismiss some of them as burn-out. Keep an eye on your buddies' six


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2011)

Rock said:


> Taboo topic in the ranks.....


It is, but it shouldn't be.

I devoted a significant portion of my second Master's thesis to the subject of police suicide. The underlying problems, while seemingly simple on the surface, are very deep-rooted and unfortunately aren't going to change anytime soon. I'm not going to get into the specifics, as I could go on and on and on about it, and I'll probably work myself into a rage in the process. Also, I know the media rats watch this website with a microscope, which ironically enough, is one of the underlying reasons for police suicide (you guys proud now?).

If any established members that I know are interested in this subject and want to read my thesis (it beats the Hell out of Tylenol PM to put you to sleep), shoot me a PM with your e-mail address.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

don't know if there's anything in place, but getting council from outside your department might help guys open up.

some departments have great people to talk with and others you wouldn't ask directions to the bathroom.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

pahapoika said:


> don't know if there's anything in place, but getting council from outside your department might help guys open up.
> 
> some departments have great people to talk with and others you wouldn't ask directions to the bathroom.


I've known 11 guys who have killed themselves on the job. It's all very sad.

My department has a staff of about 15 full time psychologists on staff to help out with all kinds of problems, including suicide. It's a bummer but they are very much needed.

Delta, I'd be interested in reading your thesis if you'd like to send it along.


----------



## Rock (Mar 20, 2005)

I don't remember the MC member that was having a few issues earlier this year but they posted a few pretty personal messages here. He was going through a very rough time and have bad thoughts. Anyone remember what I'm talking about? If so, any idea how he's doing?


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2011)

LA Copper said:


> Delta, I'd be interested in reading your thesis if you'd like to send it along.


Sure thing, just PM me your e-mail address and stock-up on the No-Doz. :shades_smile:

---------- Post added at 01:09 ---------- Previous post was at 01:07 ----------



Rock said:


> I don't remember the MC member that was having a few issues earlier this year but they posted a few pretty personal messages here. He was going through a very rough time and have bad thoughts. Anyone remember what I'm talking about? If so, any idea how he's doing?


I think I know who you mean; if it's who I think it is, I sent him the phone number and a contact name at the Boston PD Peer Support Unit (stress unit), but I never got a follow-up report. Hopefully he called them, they're a fantastic group of people.


----------



## zuko (Oct 24, 2008)

I have two friends of mine that have committed sucide, one did during his shift in his patrol car. It's a very serious problem that needs to be addressed.


----------



## zailaiyichi (Nov 21, 2011)

Delta784 said:


> It is, but it shouldn't be.
> 
> I devoted a significant portion of my second Master's thesis to the subject of police suicide. The underlying problems, while seemingly simple on the surface, are very deep-rooted and unfortunately aren't going to change anytime soon. I'm not going to get into the specifics, as I could go on and on and on about it, and I'll probably work myself into a rage in the process. Also, I know the media rats watch this website with a microscope, which ironically enough, is one of the underlying reasons for police suicide (you guys proud now?).
> 
> If any established members that I know are interested in this subject and want to read my thesis (it beats the Hell out of Tylenol PM to put you to sleep), shoot me a PM with your e-mail address.


 Lost a couple of buddies to it over the years. No indications. In an instant they were just gone.


----------



## mschlosser (May 31, 2011)

I have attended training in dealing with Police Suicide and Prevent through a PEER support program. I also volunteer on a Police/Fire help line. I would be very interested in reading your thesis. But I don't know what a PM is or how to do it. Can someone help me?


----------

